# Character concept/cover art



## Penny (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey all, figured I would post up some stuff I have been fiddling around with today  it is nowhere neeeear complete but tell me what you think anyhow.

It started as a character concept and turned into kind of cover art, doesn't mean I will use it but I like it anyhow


----------



## Heijan Xavier (Mar 28, 2018)

Specifically what kind of feedback are you looking for?


----------



## Penny (Mar 28, 2018)

mmm... colors... composition... does it look cool, does it look bad. ect ect. also. updated with shinier version

not sure about shirt color or how rosy I made her cheeks >.> i think i need to fix the cheeks
It still needs a lighting overlay showing lightbounce from her environment so she does pop out way more than she will i think.


----------

